# Who Will be the Surpasser of AvGalen?



## JyH (Apr 7, 2011)

In my personal opinion, it will be MMAP. Or fazdad1.


----------



## ianography (Apr 7, 2011)

TheRubik'sGod. Because he _soo_ cool.


----------



## maggot (Apr 7, 2011)

is this a troll?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 7, 2011)

It will obviously be me.

Seriously: lol.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

fazbrother clearly is superior


----------



## Dan456 (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely Obama.


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2011)

It'll def be fazson1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Nah, fazsis1. fazcousin1 if she gets lucky.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 7, 2011)

inb4 /thread


----------



## Cuber5434 (Apr 7, 2011)

...... this is just odd....and crazy..... I CANT BELIEVE IM NOT ON THAT LIST!!!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2011)

If he comes back, miniGOINGS.

If the 'One Answer Question' thread closes, then nevermind.


----------



## Cuber5434 (Apr 7, 2011)

shalam shud win


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> If he comes back, miniGOINGS.
> 
> If the 'One Answer Question' thread closes, then nevermind.


 
You do know that mini is back right?


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 7, 2011)

The elephant will surpass all


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> Something about elephants


 
BigGreen... I love you so much.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 7, 2011)

**** yeah, I'm winning. Fazson1 never saw it coming.


----------



## JyH (Apr 7, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> The elephant will surpass all


 
Who names their elephant Freddy Hansen -.-


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 7, 2011)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 7, 2011)

I just broke the tie between Obama and Theanonymouscuber...

Sorry Obama


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> If he comes back, miniGOINGS.
> 
> If the 'One Answer Question' thread closes, then nevermind.


 
>.>

I'm clearly not on the poll.


----------



## JyH (Apr 7, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Charlie Sheen


 
Charlie Sheen is WINNING...haha c wut i did thar


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 7, 2011)

bluedasher said:


> I just broke the tie between Obama and Theanonymouscuber...
> 
> Sorry Obama



I just broke your tie broker, into a tie!


----------



## Logan (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd bang fazsister1 <_<


----------

